

DigitalOcean announces new New York datacenter with IPv6 support - waffle_ss
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/announcing-nyc3-with-ipv6-support/

======
knyt
Finally! Unfortunately you only get 16 addresses (::xxx0 - ::xxxf). It's not
usually encouraged to give out such small allocations, even to end users, and
this is even smaller than, e.g., Linode's already quite small maximum
allocation size (4096 addresses). Well, anyway, at least the VMs finally have
IPv6 access.

Now they just need to get custom images and custom kernels working and they'll
be back on par with Linode as far as I'm concerned.

------
micheljansen
Is IPv6 so special these days? Even budget VPS-in-a-box (the ones with a
SolusVM panel) seem to come with IPv6 nowadays.

~~~
p1mrx
IPv6 really shouldn't be special in this day and age. It's just part of the
Internet.

The problem is that most hosting providers and ISPs have yet to figure this
out.

------
claudiug
at least!

